# Hello from Scotland



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey folks. Am over in Scotland, but have just returned from an amazing time in Heavenly, Lake Tahoe. First time away snowboarding though I've been snowboarding on and off since 2005. Am now officially addicted! Hoping you guys can give me some top tips and point me in the direction of some sick runs. I love travelling to North America. Would go there in preference to Europe anyday! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Have you ever been riding in Austria?

How come you prefer America than Europe, it looks like you guys have some amazing terrain and steeps over there.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hhmmmm, a scot just returned from america, a few star wars based reference.... and no doubt an interest in figure skating...?

vu ja de!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Paolo, I can't think who you would be referring to... hahaha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Welcome aboard....
> 
> I think that due to shifting global weather patterns, we in the USA are seeing much better snow in the winters than Europe is.


That kind of sucks, men their terrain looks amazing. Some of this French, Swiss and Austrian resorts look huge and with some steeps that are hard to find here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, I just prefer North America in general for my holidays/vacations. Europe is too 'eurovision' for me. If you don't understand that statement then it's just because you don't live here!! Hahahaha. I'm sure Paolo will geddit!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Scot long removed! Family came over to the US back in 1600 something, but I'm still a pure-blood!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers, Sedition. I am the opposite; I have American born relatives, but they are very far removed from being anything like Scottish! hahah. Glad to see you're keeping it in your blood though! Are you a Boston Celtics fan,... or Bruins perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forums

Its good to see North America being popular over in Europe and with you. I live 45 minutes away from the Whistler\Blackomb Resort and have had the best snowboarding of my life their.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi there BC-Rider. My pal has emigrated to Whistler with his Canadian girlfriend. He keeps making me jealous!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Bobafett said:


> Are you a Boston Celtics fan,... or Bruins perhaps?


Red Sox and Patriots. I'm not much of basketball / hockey fan.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

sedition said:


> I'm not much of a hockey fan.



freak


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> freak


I don't like soccer either. So there.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

sedition said:


> I don't like soccer either. So there.


well that is entirely understandable; it is crap!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, I missed out the Red Sox and the Patriots because, well... I forgot them... or was I trying to blank them out?! ha ha. How is Beantown by the way???


----------

